# Temperatura Mínima Lisboa (Entrada fria 5-11 Janeiro 2009)



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 00:44)

Qual será a temperatura mínima registada em Lisboa durante este evento numa *estação oficial do IM* ?


*Votação fecha às 21:00 de Terça-feira, 6 de Janeiro*


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Jan 2009 às 00:45)

boas

-1.3º 

abraços


----------



## Teles (6 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

Temperatura para Lisboa -2


----------



## ACalado (6 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

entre 1 e 2ºc


----------



## iceworld (6 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Entre 0º e 1º


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

Votei neste intervalo *>= -2ºC e < -1ºC*

Vão ter de minima -1,1ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2009 às 00:50)

1.6ºc


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 01:07)

-2ºC/-1ºC
Venha  o frio


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

Escolhi o intervalo >= 1ºC e < 2ºC


----------



## Portin (6 Jan 2009 às 01:20)

Sou um pessimista... 
*>= 2ºC e < 3ºC*


----------



## Luis França (6 Jan 2009 às 01:31)

Entre 0ª e -1ºC.


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2009 às 01:56)

Acho que vai ficar entre os 0ºC e 1ºC, mas não me surpreenderia se baixasse de 0ºC como aconteceu em Março de 2005.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2009 às 07:13)

Escolhi o Intervalo que compreende as Temperaturas entre *1ºC* e *2ºC*!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2009 às 07:17)

Votei no intervalo *>= 1ºC e < 2ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2009 às 09:46)

Entre 0 e 1ºC

Aposta: 0,2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2009 às 10:09)

Entre -1 e 0ºC

Acredito que desça abaixo de zero, mas pouco...


----------



## rozzo (6 Jan 2009 às 11:26)

0º


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 11:47)

*>= 0ºC e < 1ºC *

Acho difícil descer a baixo de zero...


----------



## Magnusson (6 Jan 2009 às 11:48)

É o meu 1º post por aqui e o meu voto vai para 1.3º


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

>= 2ºC e < 3ºC  maldito vento pá.


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 13:38)

Votei em >= -1ºC e < 0ºC


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (6 Jan 2009 às 15:29)

entre -2 e -1 !!


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2009 às 18:08)

Votei no intervalo >= 0ºC e < 1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2009 às 18:14)

Para mim entre 0ºC e 1ºC.

Não creio que as temperaturas negativas que preveem se venham a registar... mas vamos ver quem acerta...


----------



## Zoelae (6 Jan 2009 às 18:24)

Votei >= -2ºC e < -1ºC 

Aguardo um record


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2009 às 21:38)

Votei no intervalo >= 1ºC e < 2ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 02:07)

0 e 1ºC.

Se no Porto é dificil, aqui ainda mais.


----------



## Nashville (7 Jan 2009 às 02:41)

votei neste intervalo >= 0ºC e < 1ºC 


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 13:21)

Parabéns a Lisboa que chegou aos negativos.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2009 às 14:59)

Acho que acertei!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jan 2009 às 15:09)

HotSpot disse:


> Entre -1 e 0ºC
> 
> Acredito que desça abaixo de zero, mas pouco...



Parabéns, acertaste mesmo lá. 
A mínima registada em Gago Coutinho (IM) foi mesmo de -*0,4 ºC*.


----------

